# Georgia CCW Permit



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

just curious regarding the law and also the process in which you undergo to get your permit in GA.


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm assuming you are in Fulton county. http://www.georgiapacking.org/gfl2.php?id=59&submit=Go

If not, start here and select county. http://www.georgiapacking.org/


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Also, www.handgunlaw.us is a great site for reference. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

Gwinnett actually. from what i read, its not bad to get it. ill have to go and get it done when i come home for winter break.
thanks for the links



HowardCohodas said:


> I'm assuming you are in Fulton county. http://www.georgiapacking.org/gfl2.php?id=59&submit=Go
> 
> If not, start here and select county. http://www.georgiapacking.org/


----------



## bdp2000 (Apr 22, 2008)

There's a lot of great information there, THANKS!


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

yeh, so after about $44 and 90 or so days, we're strapped and ready to go.


----------

